# Grassy Weed Identification



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

I renovated part of my lawn last year and brought in some dirt to level out the lawn and give a good seed bed. Unfortunately there is a grassy weed that the tenacity in my Scotts starter fert did not take care of. I was hoping it was an annual grass that would have died off during the winter but it did not and has come back with a vengeance. I'm hoping someone here could identify the grass for me. I've done endless searches but I cannot find anything that matches. If it helps some of the blades turn purple when it went dormant.


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

Do I need to take more pictures to help people ID this? If so let me know what kind of pictures you'd need.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

macleod52 said:


> Do I need to take more pictures to help people ID this? If so let me know what kind of pictures you'd need.


Seed heads are usually the best way to identify grassy weeds.


----------

